# We are still here



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!! I've been consumed with the production and delivery of my "nephew" Gabe. Although not four legged and curly, he is the most beautiful thing in this earth!









I've also been spending every free second helping a rescue. Believe me the more time I give the more they need. 
And the poos? Ozzy is the best mom ever. The other two, they let Lily live here.
We have gone from tink to little hoping this would encourage her....It worked...a bit.








This is right after he beat me to a poo pile.








This almost never happens








The sweet love of my life








He is always on the fringe and yet still loving and amazing








Just after being evil.








She is a wild crazy woman









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe some more...








Penny penny








She can jump








My poo crew









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gabe is just beautiful! So are all of your gorgeous, vigorous doggies. The jumping shots are wonderful.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I'd never expect out Amanda to not make such a stunning little guy.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that is excellent news if ever there was some. Congratulations to all involved!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous pictures! The skin baby is so cute.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Gorgeous photos, two and four-legged. Congratulations!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mo and B make awesome babies!









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry I have been away for so long. Figuring out this while mommy thing. Lol. Gabe was born Feb 25th at 10:18 am. He is adorable and loves his doggy sisters very much!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great photos, both two and four legged kind. Gabe is just such a beautiful baby, so perfect, what a joy he must be to cuddle. As for the furry ones gorgeous as ever I am always blown away by Willows pretty face, Jake makes my heart melt and Ozzy always makes me smile he looks like such a great big brother to Lushess Lily, I really like her jumper she is growing so fast only seems like yesterday she was that tiny bundle. You lucky thing.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations Donna....what a beautiful gorgeous little boy. Lovely to see the poo crew looking so well. Love them all.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Post 

Thank you Donna for all of the gorgeous pics... there might be a curl or two in Gabe's head of hair 

Tink looks tiny and lots of fun.
The Oz man is still awesome and who cares about his eating habits when he looks so wonderful.
Jake you shall always have a corner of my heart.
Wonderful Widdlie Willow - 
And the little Penny.
I'm a little surprised that your home is not full of extras from the rescue place. You are amazing to find so much time to give away.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats!!! Gabe is beyond adorable and giving me baby fever. All of the pictures are amazing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I'd trade Lily for Gabe. Lily is ozzy and willow rolled into one with twice the energy!
She is so smart it hurts me! She opens doors, unzips zippers, tricks Jake out of his toys.
She steals remotes, glasses, undies, shoes, baseball caps.....there is no end.
She bullies every dogs in the house often running around with as many as three bullies in her mouth.








She had chewed through two of oxxys collars and one harness. 








Her face is so small she can, and loves to, stick her tongue up my nose and in my ear.  








She hasn't gone into season yet which makes me happy and terrified. She is almost nine months and I was checking her so obsessively I think she was going run away! 
Any way I guess that's about it....









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha I love them!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

What a lovely start to my Saturday,to view all your great pictures of your crew,if only I could picture my two both looking at me,I can't imagine how you manage all 4 of yours. 
Baby gabe is so adorable and what a beautiful baby.


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures. Gabe is absolutely perfect - congratulations to you and your family. Love the doggie pics - that naughty Lily sounds hilarious. Love the way she grabs all the toys!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank goodness!! I have been thinking of you for weeks! I love all the precious pictures and the nephew is stunning indeed. Please stay in touch, I miss seeing your crew so much. I never can decide which one I love the most. Love to you.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

They are all gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations Mum and Auntie! what a lovely looking Baby, hope he is sleeping at night? Donna, Lily sounds like great fun - a 'character' dog for sure!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol some nights are better than others. Last night we got 3 hour stretches and that felt great!! He's a really great baby.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Donna that's a great update - thank you.
Little gabe looks amazing & delicious!! 
I've been wondering where you are.... I'm more of a lurker these days than a poster.
I've loved all the pictures.... But my favourite has to be the stunning one of all 4 close together like a portrait... How long did that take to get? 
Little tink is gorgeous, a poo coat with a lovely open face & willows ears look so long! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So glad to come to ILMC and be met with this glorious thread.

Thanks for your pictures Donna, your flurries are beautiful  That Lily one is just lovely and what a feisty girl she sounds to be. 

Amanda!! Gabe is gorgeous, beautiful, new, precious and all those beautiful words to describe a lovely lovely baby. Congratulations. I hope you are keeping well. Enjoy him, he is precious.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. We love him to bits


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Just coming in to see how everyone is settling in with Gabe. Are you enjoying being an auntie?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well the new love of my life lives in another country, but I'm going to see him in 28 days!!! It's my birthday gift to me!!!! 
My husband has no siblings and my brother doesn't allow me to see his kids.
I met Amanda here. She is the best person in the world. If I could have picked a sister it would be her and I'm so over the moon to have a nephew!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your brother's kids are missing out - Big Time.
Gabe is very lucky to have you as an auntie!
Can't wait for the photo update


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love you Donna. Gabe sure is a lucky boy.


----------

